

iPhone 5s blue screen of death - talhof8
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2013/10/11/blue-screen-death-showing-iphone-5s-devices/

======
qqe
The article won't load w/ cookies disabled. What a load of rubbish.

------
pgsandstrom
My Nexus 4 reboots unexpectedly maybe once or twice a month. This has been my
experience with all my Android phones the last few years. Something tells me
that Apple will resolve this new bug, while Android will have more trouble
fixing an issue that has been around for several years.

~~~
hdra
>Something tells me that Apple will resolve this new bug, while Android will
have more trouble fixing an issue that has been around for several years.

What makes you think so? and what does this BSOD have to do with Android at
all?

~~~
coolnow
It has nothing to do with Android, so i'm not sure why he's even comparing
them. My Nexus 4 has been running like a dream for months now, no random
reboots or anything like that. This iPhone bug seems to be directly related to
an app.

------
JackpotDen
It just works(TM)

